
Don't Buy into the Gender Pay Gap Myth - dsr12
https://www.forbes.com/sites/karinagness/2016/04/12/dont-buy-into-the-gender-pay-gap-myth
======
HelloNurse
Journalism should be about facts. The fact, here, is that some statistically
challenged organizations appear, maybe, to draw conclusion from U.S. Bureau of
Labor surveys about _median_ wages of men and women as if the data were about
_mean_ wages.

But instead of offering a lesson about the difference between mean and median,
or a discussion of why the apparently needed average wage data isn't
collected, Forbes tries to discredit the idea of a gender wage gap in general
and calls these statistics "debunked".

------
MR4D
Should say (2016) in the title.

